# Freighting prices



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Would anyone know :sminigun price of freighting mice overseas or an idea of the cost of this?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I thought you were from Australia and weren't allowed to import pet mice?


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I just wanted to get an overall idea on freight prices it was nowhee in particular but simply out of curiosity!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I would imagin the price would varie depending on distance


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

viewtopic.php?t=9143


----------

